# Card reader problem when upgrading from 9.1 to 9.2



## clpollock (Oct 11, 2013)

I used a SanDisk S20829 USB3 Card Reader for some months under FreeBSD 9.1. This reader has micro SD, Memory Stick, SD, and CF card slots.

FreeBSD 9.1 didn't identify the micro SD slot for some reason, but that didn't really matter since I didn't use it. The other slots showed up in /var/log/messages like this:


```
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus19 target 0 lun 1
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da1: <SanDisk MS SDDR-289 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da1: 400.000MB/s transfers
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus19 target 0 lun 2
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da2: <SanDisk SD SDDR-289 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da2: 400.000MB/s transfers
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus19 target 0 lun 3
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da3: <SanDisk CF SDDR-289 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da3: 400.000MB/s transfers
Sep 21 10:17:16 Warspite kernel: da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

The SD and CF slots worked fine; I never tried to use the Memory Stick slot. Under FreeBSD 9.2, the micro SD slot is identified, but the other slots are not:

```
Oct 11 19:29:49 Warspite kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus18 target 0 lun 0
Oct 11 19:29:49 Warspite kernel: da0: <SanDisk uSD SDDR-289 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
Oct 11 19:29:49 Warspite kernel: da0: 400.000MB/s transfers
Oct 11 19:29:49 Warspite kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Oct 11 19:29:49 Warspite kernel: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

For what it's worth, I verified that I can mount and use a micro SD card under FreeBSD 9.2. Presumably this is due to a driver difference (One bug fixed and another introduced?), but I haven't been able to find any related information. Has anyone else seen this, or can anyone suggest a workaround? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## s_gammons (Nov 15, 2013)

I have USB problems too after going from 9.1 to 9.2. The current beta of 10.0 has the same problem. Whatever change was made in the USB drivers between 9.1 and 9.2 broke USB for me.  I've seen  a bug report for USB problems, but I don't know if the patch was incorporated in the 10.0 beta. If so, it doesn't fix the problem. At least it doesn't for me.


Stan


----------



## s_gammons (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like the USB issue involves storage devices since the Ethernet adapter I'm using here is USB and it's working.


```
root@gateway2:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD gateway2.home.pc 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Fri Sep 27 03:52:52 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@gateway2:~ # ifconfig
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:12:3f:1b:74:e8
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:24:49:03:35:bd
        inet 192.168.1.244 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
root@gateway2:~ # dmesg

umass0: <Kingston DT 100 G2, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus4
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4100
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DT 100 G2 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7639MB (15644912 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 973C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): PREVENT ALLOW MEDIUM REMOVAL. CDB: 1e 00 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: Auto-Sense Retrieval Failed
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): PREVENT ALLOW MEDIUM REMOVAL. CDB: 1e 00 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: Auto-Sense Retrieval Failed
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Unretryable error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x50
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device - 0 outstanding, 5 refs
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
root@gateway2:~ #
```


----------

